# Odd ball MTD



## 56 Vette (Jan 6, 2016)

Picked this one up yesterday, what looks like an 66 or 67 MTD "The King" 3 speed. From what I can tell pretty much all og except front tire, in pretty rough shape, with a near perfect persons seat. Research tells me MTD made bikes from 66 to 68 before Murray bougt them out, one of those "rare" ones but probably not worth that much bikes. Will probably clean it up sometime soon to see how decent it turns out. Don't know why but I seem to like the odd balls. Joe


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool MTD bike. I had the girls version of this bike. There was someone who was into the MTD bikes and had a few of them. Not sure who it was. They do have a cool frame design that is unique.


----------

